# Drip edge questions



## Limeybstrd (Jun 4, 2011)

We recently moved into our new ( for us ) home and whilst doing some preventive maintenance I noticed that the gutters were not working well, meaning some were blocked or some were hanging badly due to fascia wood rot. Performance of moving water away in rain was terrible. I had all the gutters and downspouts replaced and also the rotted fascia boards. 

Last night it rained here, and I went out to check the performance of these new gutters. Although it didn't rain very hard I noticed most worked okay, no water behind gutter and fascia or wet soffits. However I did notice water dripping down ( see pictures below ) from the upper corners of most of the drip edges. The path of water is noted in the images below. 

I guess I am concerned that this water will eventually travel under the soffit and start to rot the wood even though its just occuring on the corners and then over the corner bolt then onto the ground. My newbie mind thinks that the shingles were perhaps cut too short? Any way to remedy this?

Also below is a pic of the gutter above my main front door. I noticed that the person who fitted this for me just put a hole in it, I guess with a view of the water to come down over the shingles and then to the lower gutter. I would have preferred a downspout to channel the water to the next gutter but I wasnt given the choice? Will this cause me any issues? Thanks,

PS Excuse the brick, that was used to fix a lifted shingle with roofing cement. :no:


----------



## roofie (Jun 24, 2011)

Sometimes on jobs where their shingles are somewhat short like yours anywhere around the house will affect water runoff. On the side and evev front and back we've had to slide either flashing under the existing shingle or just another shingle to extend them further to help transfer the water better. You may have to cut shingle in half bc full will typically not fit under existing bc of nails. You want average of inch and a quarter overhang around house.


----------



## Limeybstrd (Jun 4, 2011)

roofie said:


> Sometimes on jobs where their shingles are somewhat short like yours anywhere around the house will affect water runoff. On the side and evev front and back we've had to slide either flashing under the existing shingle or just another shingle to extend them further to help transfer the water better. You may have to cut shingle in half bc full will typically not fit under existing bc of nails. You want average of inch and a quarter overhang around house.


So would you recommend I cut some L shaped shingles and place them in the corners under the existing shingle?

Thanks.


----------



## Gutterman (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah I agree that those shingles are cut short. Sometimes we would put some kind of divert-er so water goes into gutter. But if you can fix with shingles that would be best. As for the other thing that's pretty easy fix just call the gutter guy back and tell him to ad an outlet there and to attach an A elbow and a small piece of downspout and run it down roof and into lower gutter. This will stop the water from splashing up under eave.


----------



## Limeybstrd (Jun 4, 2011)

Gutterman said:


> Yeah I agree that those shingles are cut short. Sometimes we would put some kind of divert-er so water goes into gutter. But if you can fix with shingles that would be best. As for the other thing that's pretty easy fix just call the gutter guy back and tell him to ad an outlet there and to attach an A elbow and a small piece of downspout and run it down roof and into lower gutter. This will stop the water from splashing up under eave.


I spoke to the guttering company, he said that they dont see a problem with having just a hole in the entry way gutter like that. I tried to explain that I wanted to divert water away from the roof by using somesort of downspout on the hole he has in the gutter to guide the water to the next lower gutter. I dont think he understood me. However he did say that he can cut the gutter shorter and place a complete downspout further forward but this would make the front of the house ugly.

The problem I have now is that the hole is already cut in the gutter might be to big for an elblow / down spout. ? I dont mind going up there myself to do it.


----------



## Gutterman (Jun 19, 2011)

I dont understand why he cant put an outlet in with an A elbow connected to a piece of downspout ran down roof with another A elbow going into lower gutter I have done this hudreds of times. He may have to trim elbow a bit but from the picture it looks pretty easy to do. Let me see if I can find a picture for ya.


----------



## Gutterman (Jun 19, 2011)

Not exactly the same but you get idea. If you dont get water out of that corner the water will rot the wood under there and put water marks on roof.


----------



## Gutterman (Jun 19, 2011)

hope this helps


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

The shingles were not installed properly. The should overhang the edge of the roof slightly to eliminate the problem you are having. The drip edge is a secondary measure for water mitigation, the shingles are the first.

As far as the gutter with the hole along the roof, you should replace that section and put the hole above your lower gutter. Then run a short piece of downspout. There is no real harm leaving it the way it is, but over time you will begin to see a discolored line from the hole to the gutter below where the water is running. So, the aesthetic question is; discolored roof or new gutter and short downspout into lower gutter?


----------

